# Snakehead-Fieber



## Dart (8. September 2007)

Hier mal ein Thailand-Bericht, in dem es diesmal nicht um Fische im XXL-Format geht, sondern über das Spinnfischen auf Snakeheads in den grossen Stauseen.
Anglerisch relevant sind eigentlich nur zwei, der insgesamt sechs verschiedenen Snakeheadspezies.
Der Striped Snakehead (Pla Chon), durchschnittlich 0.5-2kg (max.5kg) schwer, der fast in allen Gewässern vorkommt








..und sein grosser Bruder Giant Snakehead (Pla Shado), den man überwiegend in den grossen Reservoirs findet.
Der Shado ist in der Literatur mit einem Maximalgewicht von 30kg angeben, diese Einschätzung teile ich nicht, ein max. Gewicht zwischen 15-20kg halte ich für realistischer. Schon in dieser Grössenordnung gibt es keinerlei Bildmaterial. Der IGFA Weltrekord liegt irgendwo im 10kg Bereich. Fische in der Grössenordnung sind natürlich extrem selten und dazu noch überaus smart.






Der Shado hat eine ungeheure Beisskraft und ist in der Lage einen Beutefisch mit einem Biß zu halbieren. Hier mal ein Bild von einem Köfi nach einer Attacke....






....und hier der Übeltäter|supergri






Snakeheads sind generell schon sehr aggresive Raubfische, diese Aggresivität steigert sich noch enom nach dem Ablaichen.
Beide Elternteile betreiben intensive Brutpflege und bewachen ihren Nachwuchs für ca. 2 Monate.
Meine Snakeheadsaison fängt mit den ersten starken Regenfällen des Jahres an, irgendwann zwischen Anfang April und Mitte Mai. 

Ziel für der, in den Bergen gelegene, Mae Kuang Staudamm, ca.45km entfernt von Chiang Mai. Der Fischbestand ist ordentlich auch wenn es recht schwierig ist einen der, devinitiv vorhandenen, Grossfische zu überlisten. Durch die Nähe zur zweitgrößten Stadt Thailands, ist der Befischungsdruck schon recht stark und die Fische entsprechend vorsichtig.






Gefischt wird überwiegend mit Topwaterbaits zwischen überfluteten Bäumen, Büschen und anderen Unterwasserhindernissen. Dort lauert der Shado auf Beute....






....Fortsetzung folgt
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (8. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Toller Bericht Reiner, aber Thailand ohne XXL Fische? :q  Nicht so ernst gemeint. 
Snakeheads sind ja wirklich äußerst beliebt da bei den Anglern, schmecken ja recht gut.
Tolle Bilder, bin schon gespannt auf Teil 2.


----------



## Dart (9. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Reiner, aber Thailand ohne XXL Fische? :q Nicht so ernst gemeint.
> Snakeheads sind ja wirklich äußerst beliebt da bei den Anglern, schmecken ja recht gut.
> Tolle Bilder, bin schon gespannt auf Teil 2.


Moinsen Heiko
Die Größe ist nicht XXL aber dafür die Power:q
Und lecker sind die wirklich, da werde selbst ich ab und zu mal schwach:l
Greetz Reiner

Und nu gehts weiter......
Mae Kuang Dam war auch in den folgenden Wochen mein Revier zur Jagd auf Shado, von Schneidertagen bis hin zu klasse Action waren die ganze Palette von Lust bis Frust vertreten.






Die besten Tage waren eindeutig direkt nach starken Regenfällen, dabei wurden jede Menge Nährstoffe (Insekten und Co) aus den Bergen in den See gespült, und gerade an den Bacheinläufen waren jede Menge Futterfisch, und nachfolgend die Räuber, zu finden.










Mitte Juli hatte sich ein Freund aus Hongkong, mit seinem Sohn, zum Besuch angesagt und mich gebeten eine Raubfischtour zum Queen Sirikit Dam zu organisieren.
Da ich den See, und dessen Potenzial, schon im Vorjahr bei einem Kunstköder-Wettkampf http://www.megafishingthailand.com/content/view/90/45/ einmal geniessen durfte, war ich über die Aussicht dort wieder zu fischen natürlich hoch erfreut.
Queen Sirikit Dam ist der größte Stausee Thailands, ca. 130km lang und 35km an der breitesten Stelle. Fahrzeit von Chiang Mai 4-4,5Std arrggghh.


An Raubfischen findet man hier zusätzlich noch Jungle Perch(Pla Kasoop) in grosser Zahl. Ein räuberischer Cyprinide der auch sehr gut auf die gleichen Topwaterbaits anspricht. Durchschnittlich 0.5-2kg schwer (max.8kg)....im übrigen sehr ordentliche Fighter.
Am 13 Juli ging es dann endlich los, geplant waren 3 Tage, und um es vorweg zu nehmen, es war das blanke Grauen.







Der Wasserstand war um 8-10m abgesenkt worden, und potenzielle Standorte waren kaum auszumachen.
Casting into the Desert.






Nach sehr viel mühsamer Suche und tausenden vergeblichen Würfen, konnten wir ein paar Spots mit Fisch finden. Insgesamt konnten wir in 3 tagen noch 15 Fische fangen, aber überwiegend in Miniaturgrössen. Hier die wenigen ordentlichen Fische der Tour.



















Am letzten Dienstag kam dann der Anruf von Nung einem meiner besten Freunde vor Ort, mit dem Angebot ihn auf einer spontanen Tour zum Sirikit Dam zu begleiten, er hatte einen Aunruf von einem Der Bootseigner am See bekommen, das der Wasserstand massiv gestiegen ist und die Fische richtig in Beißlaune sind.
Was folgte war ein 24 Std. Marathon, Abfahrt um Mitternacht, Angeln von 5.30 bis 19.00 Uhr (ich war gut durchgebraten von der tropischen Sonne), pünktlich um Mitternacht war ich wieder zu Hause, zwar völlig fertig aber glücklich.
Wir fingen zu zweit über 50 Kasoop und 4 Shado, unzählige Fehlattacken kamen hinzu, insgesamt Action ohne Ende.
Leider gibt es von dem Trip nur ein bescheidenes Handyfoto, ich hatte zwar die Digi mit dabei, aber leider mit leerem Akku.





Morgen gehts gleich wieder los, dann aber etwas relaxter zu einer 2 Tagestour.
Bis denne Reiner#h


----------



## Blink* (9. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Hallo Dart,

sehr netter, interessanter Bericht mit tollen Fotos. Danke #6


Viel Erfolg auf auf der zwei Tages Tour ab morgen 

Petri Heil,

Blink*


----------



## Chris26071 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

In Malaysia gibts auch 3 Dams nebeneinander vo viele giant snakeheads sind. Dort sind viele Baumstaeme im Wasser da das ein Jungel war der ploetzlich ueberflutet wurde. Es gibt eine grose Firma dort die Taucher runter schicken um die Baeume zu faellen da das Holz sehr wertvoll ist. Freunde von mir haben schonmal mit den Tauchern gesprochen und da haben welche erzaehlt das die schonmal ein Giant Snakeheads gesehn haben wo die Augen so gros wie ein Tennisball waren. Einer hatte sogar eine Flosse die von so einem Atackiert wurde und ein Teil gefehlt hat. Die Malaysische Armee hat dort oefters im Wasser trainiert und da ist es mal vorgekommen das 2 Maenner von einem Riesen der den umfang wie ein Oelkanister hat atackiert wurden. Ich weis nicht ob das wahre Geschichten sind aber ich bin mir sicher das es vor 30 jahren solche gab. Mein boatman hat mir erzaehlt das die wilder Affen dort gerne ins wasser schwimmen um die Wasserkastanien von der Blume zu essen und er hat schon oefters gesehen wie so ein Affe atackiert worden ist. Der Lieblingskoeder der Snakeheads ist Catfish und ich hab schonmal mit einem 30 cm langen Catfish einen gleichgrosen Snakehead gefangen also die sind echt agresiv.

20kg Snakeheads gibts es. Im Malaysischen Zoo wurde ein Angelwetbewerb vor 2 Jahren gehalten weil da Snakeheads drin waren die so gros waren das sie die Baby Pelikane AUFGEGESSEN haben!!! Der 1ste Platz hat ein 21,5kg Giant Snakehead belegt. kein Scheis, ich hab die Fotos gesehnen.

MFG Chris


----------



## Big Fins (9. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Schon gut schon gut ich glaub Dir ja. |supergri


----------



## Dart (13. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Hi Chris26071
Auf deine Oelkanister-Monster mag ich net eingehen. Fakt ist das es auch in Malaysia sehr grosse Snakeheads gibt (dort "Toman" genannt), diese Monstergrössen werden auch dort nur in Sperrgebieten der Armee erreicht, wo es keinerlei Befischungsdruck gibt.
Um noch mal auf meinen Bericht zurück zu kommen, die letze Tour war mal wieder eher Selters als Sekt:q
Ich hab mir in 2 Tagen nur ein Dutzend Fehlattacken erangelt, mein Bootspartner hatte wenigstens noch einen feinen Jungle Perch





Sirikit Dam im Erwachen





Typischer Hotspot





Das sollte es erst mal gewesen sein, von meiner Seite. Bei besonderen Fängen, werde ich hier nochmal etwas reintackern
Ansonsten ist das wohl im deutschen Web der erste Bericht über Snakeheads.
International geniessen diese Fische bereits einen ähnlichen Stellenwert wie die Tigerfische am Zambesi oder die Peacock Bass in Südamerika.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rob (14. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

danke für deinen unfangreichen und informativen bericht!
die bilder sind ein traum.
bei der landschaft und diesen fischen muss ich da unbedingt mal hin!!!
lg rob


----------



## Bambine (14. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*



Dart schrieb:


> International geniessen diese Fische bereits einen ähnlichen Stellenwert wie die Tigerfische am Zambesi oder die Peacock Bass in Südamerika.



der Peacock Bass entwickelt sich zu einer Plage in einigen vietnamesischen Stauseen. Falls jemand nach Vietnam reist und auf Peacock Bass aus ist, frag nach dem "Tri An" Lake (nicht sehr weit weg von SaiGon).


----------



## Dart (14. September 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*



Bambine schrieb:


> der Peacock Bass entwickelt sich zu einer Plage in einigen vietnamesischen Stauseen. Falls jemand nach Vietnam reist und auf Peacock Bass aus ist, frag nach dem "Tri An" Lake (nicht sehr weit weg von SaiGon).


Hi Bambine
Es ist leider so, das eingeschleppte Fischarten unvorhersehbare Folgen mit sich bringen, genau so gelten die Snakeheads in den Südstaaten der USA als Pest, wohl berechtigterweise. Der Fisch ist da eher nicht der Schuldige, eher eine Army an unbedarften Aquarianern
@Rob
Danke für das nette Lob#h
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Dart (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

*Jahresabschluß*

Gestern und Vorgestern ging es nochmal auf eine letzte Tour in diesem Jahr.
Mein Freund Gan hatte mich eingeladen, ihn auf eine Tour zum Doi Tao Lake (ca.130km von Chiang Mai) zu begleiten.






Mit Begeisterung nahm ich die Einladung, zu dem mir bislang unbekannten Gewässer, an.
Nach ca. 2.5 stündiger Fahrt, wurde das Boot geslippt, das Tackle montiert und nach kurzem Lunch ging es gegen ca. 14.00 Uhr aufs Wasser.
Wir hatten uns vorgenommen erstmal den See ein wenig zu erkunden, um dann bestimmte Spots später intensiv zu befischen.
Schon nach kurzer Fahrt hatten wir ein lohnenswertes Gebiet gefunden.

*Shado Country*





Bevor wir unsere Suche fortsetzten machte ich eher halbherzig den Vorschlag, mal 2-3 Würfe zu machen, wohlwissend das um die Tageszeit mit wirklicher Action nicht zu rechnen ist. Mein zweiter Wurf und Bäm, ein Snakehead hatte meinen Popper voll inhaliert und zerrte wütend an dem Geflecht.
Unglaublich, die letzte Tour des Jahres, der 2. Wurf des Tages und ein neuer P.B. für dieses Jahr. Mit 4.2. kg sicherlich noch kein Riese, aber dennoch ein sehr guter Fisch.
Mein Grinsen sollte den ganzen Tag halten, die Tour war jetzt schon der volle Erfolg.











Nach kurzem Fotoshooting & Releasen fuhren wir weiter. Unterwegs trafen wir noch ein paar vermummte Snakehead-Ninjas, die uns stolz ihren Fund präsentierten.....das arme Opfer eines grossen Shado.





Nach recht kurzer Zeit hatten wir eine ganze Reihe an erfolgsversprechenden Stellen gefunden und begannen die Spots systematisch abzuklopfen.
Es dauerte auch gar nicht lange bis ich einen erneuten Einschlag hatte, der Fisch konnte sich aber mit wütenden Kopfschlägen vom Eisen befreien.
Dann war Gan an der Reihe and hatte einen grossen Fisch am Wickel, leider konnte auch dieser Fisch nicht gelandet werden, ein freiliegender Haken verfing sich in einem Hinderniss argghhhh.
Nachdem ich einige heftige Fehlattacken kassieren müsste, einige Fische verfolgten den Köder über etliche Meter, und attackierten diesen lautstark an der Oberfläche bis zu 3-4 mal, gab es dann wieder bei mir den ersehnten Einschlag. Kurze Schrecksekunden als der Fisch vehement ins Unterholz stürzt und festsitzt. Glücklicherweise bekam ich die Schnur wieder frei, und Gan konnte den 3.6 kg Shado sicher keschern.






Wir bekamen auch im weiteren Verlauf bis zur Dämmerung noch viele Strikes, leider nur noch einen gehakten Jungle Perch (Pla Kasoop) von Gan.






Wir waren sehr zufrieden mit dem Verlauf und zuversichtlich für den nächsten morgen. Leider frischte in der Nacht ein kräftiger, sehr kalter Wind auf, und der nächste Vormittag ist schnell abgehakt. Gan konnte noch 3 kleine Kasoop fangen, ich blieb Schneider.
Das Ziel für nächste Jahr ist klar, die Suche und Jagd auf die grossen Freßmaschinen geht weiter
Wünsche allen Boardis ein frohes,neues Jahr, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## andydererste (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

War Anfang September auch beim Snakehead angeln, ca. 40 Km entfernt von Chang Mai.
Hatten uns einen privaten Guide organisiert der uns von Pai zum Staudam fuhr und die Übernachtung auf einem der Hausboote oragnisiert hat. Wir haben einen Abend und den nächsten morgen auf Snakehead gefischt, am Nachmittag sind wir dann noch in einen Fishingpark in Chang Mai gefahren. 
Zuhause versage ich dem Raubfischangeln gänzlich und stelle nur den Karpfen hinterher. Snakehead angeln, vorallem in der Brutzeit ist aber wirklich schwer zu emfpehlen.

In der Brutzeit bewachen die Snakeheads ihre Brut, die in regelmässigen Abständen an die Oberfläche zum Atmen kommen.
Erkennbar ist das ganze dann an einem rotgefärbten ca. 1 m² grossem Fischschwarm, der für ca.  geschätzte 5-8 Sekunden  alle 1-2 Minuten an die Oberfläche kommt.
Erkennbar ist der Fischschwarm nur bei sehr wenig Wind, da ansonsten die Wellen die Sicht versperren.
Ohne Wind ist man also ständig auf der Suche nach diesen Fischschwärmen und wirft diese recht genau an, da die Snakeheads oftmals versuchen ihre Schwärme zu verteidigen.
Teilweise waren wir von 3-4 Fischwärmen umgeben, so das die Sache richtig spannend wurde. 
Bei grösserer Brut wird es gänzlich unwahrscheinlicher einen Snakehead zu erwischen, da diese Schwärme wahrscheinlich schon oft befisscht wurde. Somit sollte man auch nicht zu viel Zeit an einem Schwarm verschenken und sich nach ein paar Würfen auf einen anderen konzentrieren.

Wir konnten bei unseren 2 Versuchen mit 2 Booten 3 Fische landen. Am Abend war es leider zu windig und wir konnten einen kleinen Fisch beim Uferangeln mit den oben dargestellten Oberflächeködern landen.
Ich hatte am Abend auch mehrere Oberflächenbisse, die jedoch alle nicht so recht haken wollten.

Am nächsten morgen liess der Wind glücklicherweise schnell nach und wir konnten vom Uferangeln (sprich Krautfelder,  versunkene Bäume etc.) schnell aufs Schwärme jagen umstellen. So waren wir in der Lage 2 grössere zu landen, evtl. stelle ich auch noch ein Video von den Drills bei Youtube hoch. Gefangen haben wir sie auf einen silbernen Rappla (siehe Foto)

Unser Guide erwähnte das die Fänge in diesem Gewässer in den letzten 5 Jahren um 90% zurück gegangen sind.
Der Stausee war gespickt von Netzen.
Zudem jagen Taucher die Snakeheads mit Harpunen und verkaufen sie anschliessend auf Märkten in Chang Mai.
Sein PB lag auch über 10 kg.

In Kohn Kaen habe ich einem Angelnladen sogar ein Bild von einem 12 Kg Fisch erhaschen können, leider war es nicht ganz so einfach mit der Kommunikation... um genaue Daten herauszufinden.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich, mit verbesserten Thaikenntnissen wahrscheinlich wieder 2 Monate in Thailand verbringen und mich intensiver dieser Fischerei widmen. 
Grundlegend um das ganze alleine zu organisieren sind aber Thaikenntnisse und Zeit, ansonsten wird´s schwierg.


----------



## andydererste (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

noch mehr Fotos


----------



## Fear no fish (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Moin Männers,

erstmal ein Lob zu euren Berichten und schönen Fotos.
Ich hatte lange Zeit Channa bleheri im Aquarium und in Anbetracht dessen,wie diese kleinen Räuber Guppy´s wegknallen muß der Biss doch der reinste Pulsbeschleuniger sein,oder!?
Tolle Sache....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## andydererste (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlI_fQzCBD4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kawcpa-uW_c


----------



## Dart (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

.....und weißt du was der Zufall so will, ich bin morgens mit einem Kumpel im Boot an dir vorbei gefahren, als du gerade einen "Großen" am Band hattest.|supergri
Du wirst dich vermutlich in der Drillhektik nicht daran erinnern, und wir haben auch guten Abstand eingehalten.
Ich schreibe morgen noch ein paar Zeilen mehr, bei mir ist Bettzeit gerade angesagt...Ortszeit 22:52
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## andydererste (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Hey,
kann mich sehr wohl an euer boot erinnern, haben uns ja auch ein paar mal gekreuzt. Wir waren ja auch nur 3 Boote aus dem See, wovon jedes mit einem Fallang besetzt war.
Während dem Drill wart ihr ca. geschätzte 200 meter hinter uns. Das Hektischte war eigentlich dem guide die Kamera während dem drill zu erklären 
Hattet Ihr noch Erfolg? Unser anderes Boot hat noch einen grösseren aus den Fischschwärmen verloren.
Ich morgens einen kleinen Uferfisch verloren.
Nächstes Jahr versuche ich das ganze mit etwas besseren Thaikenntnissen dann ohne Guide zu betreiben, jedoch sollte man schon im stande sein ein Gespräch mit dem Fahrer zu führen, daran arbeite ich gerade.
Zufälle gibts |kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Erstmal noch ein ganz dickes Petrie zu euren schönen Fängen, das sind schon richtig gute Fische, und selbst etliche Thai-Angler träumen davon, solche Kaliber mal zu fangen. Ihr wart auch zur allerbesten Zeit vor Ort, obwohl man diese optimalen Bedingungen in den meisten Jahren 3-4 Wochen früher hat, dieses Jahr kam der Monsun in Nordthailand recht spät.
Fische von 10-12kg gibt es immer noch, realistisch betrachtet werden die in Thailand genau so häufig gefangen, wie bei uns ein Hecht über 135cm. Vergleicht eure Fänge mit Hechten über 100cm, die Fische waren schon echt gut.#6
Die Aussage von eurem Guide das es vor 5 Jahren deutlich besser war, stimmt auf keinen Fall für den Mae Ngat Dam (so heißt der Stausee an dem ihr wart), vor 5 Jahren war der Bestand an Snakeheads deutlich geringer, dafür gab es viel mehr Jungle Perch mit eher geringer Durchschnittsgröße.
Der Bestand an Snakehead ist in den letzten Jahren immer besser geworden, da viele Thai-Angler der jüngeren Generation auch Fische (speziell während der Brutpflege) wieder zurücksetzen. Der Bestand an Jungle Perch ist kleiner geworden aber immer noch sehr gut, speziell mit richtig guten Fischen bis über 3kg.

Wir hatten an dem morgen, 2 Snakeheads von 2 und 3.5kg beim normalen Abwerfen der Uferbereiche und noch 4-5 Fehlattacken, und haben noch eine dicke Mama verloren.
Hier noch ein Link zu einem weiteren Thread.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130187 
LG, Reiner#h


----------



## andydererste (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Habe den anderen Bericht auch schon gelesen 
Werde nächstes Jahr ab Anfang August wieder in Thailand sein und mich ca. ab Anfang Oktober in Richtung Praktikum nach China verabschieden.
Evtl. werde ich dich davor noch das ein oder andere Mal um kleine tipps anschnorren.
Zb. ob man die Selbstgebauten Oberflächeköder auch in den Angelläden erwerben kann.
Hab handgebaute in Amerika gesehen, jedoch scheint mir der Preis von 25 Dollar nicht gerade Bafög tauglich zu sein.
Allgemein hat mich das Fischen auf Snakehead schon ziemlich infiziert, so dass ich nächstes Jahr wohl einige Wochen auf den Stauseen Thailands verbringen werde.
Die Fischerei erinnert mich stark an das Barschangeln auf den grossen Naturseen in Mecklenburg. Dort war der sichere indicator für Fische die Möve, dementsprechend steht man immer unter Adrenalin und wartet auf "den Biss".
Momentan bin ich auch gerade dabei mir eine Backpackfähige Ausrüstung für Mekong und Snakehead zusammen zustellen, bzw. noch den ein oder anderen Joker fürs Meeresangeln...
Gibt es noch andere Fische die man mit wenig Equip in der Natur beangeln kann?
Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar. Den Faktor Zeit habe ich in den Semesterferien ja zu genüge.

Zum Thema Catch & Release, unser Guide verfolgte eher Catch & filled.
Vom Karpfenfischen bin ich naturgemäss schon eher auf der Releasesschiene, 
dennoch ist es erfreulich das viele Thais mittlerweile wieder releasen.
Das ganze wäre auch schön wenn es an unseren Baggerseen mit den Hechten betrieben würde, dann hätte es hier auch Sinn sie gezielt zu befischen...

Im Anhang sind noch die 2 Fotos der Fische aus Kohn Kaen, da möchte man fast auch gleich wieder aufs Wasser


----------



## Dart (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

Jo, angeln auf Snakeheads hat schon ein großes Suchtpotenzial.|supergri
Ich gebe dir gern ein paar Tipps, 25,-Euro ist defintiv zu fett, du kaufst die fängigen Köder hier zwischen 3-6,- Euro.
Ich schreib dir morgen noch eine p.m., bin erstmal wieder raus für heute.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Squirrelina (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Snakehead-Fieber*

schöne bilder schöne fische!!!


----------

